# first cdx leg



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome job, congratulations!!!!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome! Doesn't it feel great? Alder, my poodle boy, got his first CDX leg on his 15th run in Open. He was never visited by the out-of-sight stay demons. It was the Mr. Sandman that always come by and sprinkled sleep dust on Alder during the OOS sits. 

That first leg is so important. It might be only 1/3 of the title, but it feels like 90%. If you can get one leg, you can usually get the next two!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Excellent job! And 1st place too, that's just wonderful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Heck of a job , congratulations !


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! Congratulations


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! I love the happy smiles in the photo.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats to you both. I love it!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Wonderful job! Great photos!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations!! great job!!!
He looks so good in blue and green


----------

